# If you hate cliches, this is your camera!



## limr (Sep 17, 2015)

When You Point It At A Cliché, This Camera Censors Itself  | Co.Design | business + design

It's an anathema to me, but someone else might like it.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 17, 2015)

Good morning, Leonore.
I didn't read the article, yet but I suspect the shutter count will stay low.


----------



## runnah (Sep 17, 2015)

But hating cliches is actually very cliche.


----------



## limr (Sep 17, 2015)

runnah said:


> But hating cliches is actually very cliche.



Ur soooo meta


----------



## waday (Sep 17, 2015)

To me, this would be the main purpose of the camera:



> Camera Restricta is also a comment on government censorship of photos. In July, the European Parliament voted on a controversial proposal that would have restricted the ability of tourists to take photographs of copyrighted buildings and sculptures, even in public places. The measure was defeated, but the point Schmitt is making with Camera Restricta is that if such a law were enacted, it could easily be implemented, just by a silent over-the-air update to your smartphone or tablet.



The way it determines if something is cliche or not is completely wrong, IMO. Just because you're in an area where lots of other pictures have been taken means nothing.


----------



## runnah (Sep 17, 2015)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > But hating cliches is actually very cliche.
> ...



ugh, so cliche...


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 17, 2015)

That's funny
Definitely a camera NOT for the tourist.


----------

